# Sitka Alaska



## florida boy (May 24, 2011)

Anyone ever been fishing out of Sitka ? I leave on June 11 to give it a try on a 5 day charter . I think they mostly target halibut and king salmon .


----------



## Nitro (May 25, 2011)

That is my trip for next summer. We are booked with Angling Unlimited out of Sitka. 

Please post up your thoughts and photos when you return...

Here is a photo of guys from my office and their trip in 2010..they loved it. The 430 lb monster was caught by the Captain on the way back in- after all the other tags were filled....


----------



## pnome (May 25, 2011)

Nitro said:


> The 430 lb monster was caught by the Captain on the way back in- after all the other tags were filled....



Wow.  That halibut looks good enough for Jehovah.


----------



## fredw (May 25, 2011)

Nitro said:


> That is my trip for next summer. We are booked with Angling Unlimited out of Sitka.
> 
> Please post up your thoughts and photos when you return...
> 
> Here is a photo of guys from my office and their trip in 2010..they loved it. The 430 lb monster was caught by the Captain on the way back in- after all the other tags were filled....


Andy, their website will get an old man's blood pumping!


----------



## florida boy (May 26, 2011)

that 430 is a beast . I have caught a few yellowfin tuna over 160 but that looks likes like it would get your back !


----------



## brandonsc (May 26, 2011)

did the 430lb fish set a new state record?


----------



## HALOJmpr (May 26, 2011)

That's a lot of eating


----------



## KLPAUL (May 26, 2011)

Went to Alaska 3 years ago and fished for Silvers, Kings and Halibut.  Halibut cancelled due to 17 foot seas on both days.  Regardless, a trip of a lifetime. Get ready for sleep deprivation.  It has hard to sleep in the daylight even if it is 1 am.


----------



## Nitro (May 26, 2011)

brandonsc said:


> did the 430lb fish set a new state record?



No. The all tackle world record Pacific Halibut- 459 Lbs was caught near Dutch Harbor, Alaska..

One heck of a fish for sure.

Florida Boy, Good luck on your trip - please post up your thoughts and photos!!

Hope you wear em out.


----------



## Potlicker60 (May 29, 2011)

I fished Sitka with Herb Tennell and Steve Runion of outbound alaska charters a few years back.  These guys are top notch. You will feel like you are fishing with your buddies instead of a charter. We went the same time you are going and wore out halibut, rock fish, and king salmon.


----------



## florida boy (Jun 2, 2011)

Potlicker60 said:


> I fished Sitka with Herb Tennell and Steve Runion of outbound alaska charters a few years back.  These guys are top notch. You will feel like you are fishing with your buddies instead of a charter. We went the same time you are going and wore out halibut, rock fish, and king salmon.



If we are going for a five day trip can we keep 2 halibut per day per person ? It isnt real clear in the regulations


----------



## georgia_home (Jun 2, 2011)

Nitro!!! R u photoshopping those bay flounder again!!!!???? 

Very nice! Them things are awesome!


----------



## LYNN (Jun 6, 2011)

*Love that place, hunted Brownies on the east side*

and ate COHO in the fall. The humpies were so thick that you were kicking them alll over as you waded the river day or night. I only fished out of Seward. The whle coast seems to be teaming with fish. Good luck and tell us how it was.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 7, 2011)

Fished Sitka for silver and kings a couple of years back.  Awesome fishery and awesome place to visit!


----------



## florida boy (Jun 7, 2011)

I leave out Saturday morning . It will be a brand new expierence to me . I will give an update as soon as I get back .


----------

